# Pressemeldung: Rhino Pro Stow-Box: Platzwunder für Blinker, Wobbler und Pilker!



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

Pressemeldung

*Rhino Pro Stow-Box: Platzwunder für Blinker, Wobbler und Pilker!​*




Tostedt. 
Die Pro-Stow-Box erlebt bei Zebco Europe ihre Wiederauferstehung – vor einigen Jahren schon mal erfolgreich im Programm, jetzt wegen anhaltender Nachfrage nach einer Pause wieder ins Lieferprogramm aufgenommen! Sie war damals schon die sensationelle Box, in der sich gleich eine ganze Ködersammlung bis zu 20 cm Länge auf einmal transportieren ließ. Alle mit ans Wasser genommenen Köder sind aufgrund des transparenten Deckels übersichtlich erkennbar. Sie verheddern sich nie mehr untereinander; besonders vorteilhaft für die Lagerung von Wobblern mit mehreren Drillingen. Da der Deckel die Fächer eng abdeckt, fallen die Köder nicht durcheinander, selbst wenn die Box einmal Kopf steht. Und: Die Köder liegen nie mehr in feuchten Fächern; das Wasser tropft nach unten ab. Bei geöffnetem Deckel kann die Box durchtrocknen, bei Bedarf lassen sich die Einsätze herausnehmen.


Mit den Waben-Einsätzen stehen 46 einzeln abgetrennte Fächer (plus diverse „halbe“ Fächer an den Rändern) zur Verfügung. Da jedes Fach rundherum mit Hakenschlitzen versehen ist, können bei Blinkern problemlos bis zu 3 Stück pro Wabe untergebracht werden, was in einem Fassungsvermögen von weit über 100 Ködern mündet. Die Außenmaße der Pro Show-Box betragen 21 cm x 24 cm x 42 cm. 

Zebco Europe's Direktor für Marketing & Product Development, Frerk Petersen, benutzt die Box selbst gerne: "Unser Trolling-Testangler Mike Luner hat seinerzeit diese clevere Box entwickelt, in der jeder Kunstköder in einem separaten Fach hängt. Ich bin froh, dass diese Idee weiterlebt. Denn die Box ist unschlagbar praktisch. Doch nicht nur Trollingangler profitieren davon, auch Wobbler-Fans und Pilk-Fanatiker werden diese Box lieben."


----------



## Fuhlman (8. März 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rhino Pro Stow-Box: Platzwunder für Blinker, Wobbler und Pilker!*

Auch ein Stolzer Preis von 85€....
Aber genial schaut es aus...


----------



## funcarve (8. März 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rhino Pro Stow-Box: Platzwunder für Blinker, Wobbler und Pilker!*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> Auch ein Stolzer Preis von 85€....
> Aber genial schaut es aus...



ab 69,90€ im WWW.
Gruss


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rhino Pro Stow-Box: Platzwunder für Blinker, Wobbler und Pilker!*

Hallo,

hübsche Sache, aber dennoch zu teuer! 

By


----------



## KaLeu (13. März 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rhino Pro Stow-Box: Platzwunder für Blinker, Wobbler und Pilker!*

Hallo zusammen,

vor ca. 18 Jahren habe ich wabenmäßig alte Telexpapierrollen aus Kunststoff zusammengeklebt und das Ganze hochkant in einer Babywickelbox von Tupper vertstaut. Das sah genauso aus wie die jetzt gepriesene Box. Nur die mintgrüne Farbe störte etwas. War aber praktisch "umsonst".


MfG


KaLeu


----------

